# warten wegen festplatte



## Dr_Ogen (11. April 2003)

Hoi,

ich hab da son problem mit meinen 2 festplatten

Ich hatte erst ein 40 Gb Platte drin dann hab ich meine alte IBM 20 Gb dazu gesteckt.
Ich hab versucht die 40 auf Master und die IBM auf Slave zu stellen (mit den Pinokels). Ging aber leider nicht. Dann hab ich die Pinokels enfernt. Jetzt braucht mein Rechner aber so ewig bis er ausm Auto Deteckt (BIOS) raus ist. Kann ich die Platten irgendwie über BIOS installieren?


----------



## Whizzly (30. Juni 2003)

hi erstmal
ich denke mir mal, lieber zu spät als nie *g*

zu deinem prob:

grundsätzlich kannst du im Bios nicht einstelln, welche platte master und welche slave is, dafür sind die Jumper ja da.^^ 
wenn es mit der Methodedes jumperns !wirklich?!?! nich funktioniert, wobei ich das noch nie gehört hab, kannste noch versuchen, das ganze über cable select laufen zu lassen... musstu die jumper richtig auf die Platten machen, dann entscheidet der Platz am IDE kabel über master oder slave! Musst nurnoch testen, welche platte an welchem stecker master is usw... sonst is mir keine mögkichkeit bekannt.

hoffe konnte helfen
wenns fragen gibt einfach schrei(B)n *g*
whizzly


----------



## Sebaz (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich Dr_Ogen richtig verstanden habe, hat er es mit Cable Select gemacht und das dauert ihm zu lange. Ich würde es aber echt noch mla mit den Jumpern versuchen, wenn die HDD und die Jumper in Ordnung sind, MUSS es so gehen...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Erpel (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habs ehr so verstanden, dass er die Einstellungen für die Festplatten (ich weiß nich mehr welche das sind) fest festlegen will.
Ich hatte mal ein uraltes Laptop von OPA *g* das BIOS hatte kein AutoDetect. Da gabs einige Einstellungen die man so durchschalten konnte.
Hab es damals aber net geschafft die richtige einstellung zu finden.


----------



## Fabian H (30. Juni 2003)

Die Angaben stehen meistens auf der Festplatte drauf, notfalls auf der Herstellerseite nachgucken.
Dann kann man die Angaben auch manuell unter Standart Cmos Setup, dann auf den entsprechenden Kanal und von Mode 47 auf Custom umstellen, indem man die Zylinder Sektoren etc. manuell eingibt.

Ist warscheinlich von Bios zu Bios unterschiedlich.


----------

